
Phalcon – PHP framework delivered as a C extension - w0rldart
https://phalconphp.com/en/
======
brudgers
Home: [http://phalconphp.com](http://phalconphp.com)

    
    
      PHP C-extension (Phalcon)
    
      • C-extensions are loaded together with PHP one time
        on the web server’s daemon start process
      • Classes and functions provided by the extension are
        ready to use for any application
      • The code is compiled and isn’t interpreted because is
        already compiled to a specific platform and processor

~~~
dang
This project hasn't had any discussion on HN for a long time, so we changed
the URL to the home page from
[https://blog.phalconphp.com/post/phalcon-2-1-0-RC1-released](https://blog.phalconphp.com/post/phalcon-2-1-0-RC1-released).

------
nperez
I don't have a ton of experience with Phalcon, but this has always stood out
to me as an option for companies I've worked with who were looking for a
capable framework that would give them a boost in performance and versatility.

TBH the most valuable feedback I could get on this is some pros/cons from
those who have used it in a production environment.

~~~
dallbee
I've found it to be just as easy to get going with as Laravel. The
documentation is good.

------
kyriakos
PHP came a long way the past few years.

